# Hotpoint Washing Machine issue



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Just going through some of these odler posts. Curious about htis. With the agitator off, does the shaft turn when in agitate cycle? Did the snap sound like plastic breaking or electrical?


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

It sounds like the drive bell for the agitator may have broken.

Although you have likely repaired or replaced your washer by now if you ever need parts in the future here is a good place to get your Appliance parts.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

If we presume for a moment that all the belts are fine, etc and it is a trans problem; Bring wife to pick out the color :}:} Front loaders are awesome,efficient, etc. Look around many places will give you a year same as cash deals. Oh Yeah you will have to buy her lunch or dinner:whistling2::laughing:


----------

